# How far in advance to book an AGR ticket?



## pebbleworm (Apr 24, 2013)

Probably a clueless question, but how far in advance do you need to book a ticket using AGR points? I am running into some high buckets for an upcoming return trip, and have noticed that-sometimes-prices drop sharply as the departure date approaches. How close to departure can I use points for a ticket? 'd rather save 20K points for something fun rather than a duty dance. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 24, 2013)

While you might not exactly wish to wait this long to book a long distance trip, technically as long as there is still a room for sale via Amtrak.com you could wait until 1 hour before departure to call AGR and book that room. Of course you need to make sure that AGR is still open, as in no 2 AM bookings for example.

You could probably even cut things closer, but you could also end up missing the train depending on circumstances. Of course the closer to departure you get, you also do risk a sell out in which case you won't be going on your trip.

But the rule is, if a room is available when you call, then that room becomes your room if you have enough points to pay for it. It does not matter what bucket that room is in.


----------



## Edgefan (Apr 25, 2013)

A couple years ago, my wife and I booked a room for same day departure on the SW Chief. (Galesburg > LAX > Oceanside) We had a death in the family. Thankful we had points at our disposal. The ride was excellent therapy and helpful, in that we traveled to Southern Cal in the transdorm. By its very location, is considerably quieter with the lesser traffic and arrived better for it, without the stress of "traditional" travel. AGR couldn't have come through any finer. Wonderful program.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 25, 2013)

As has been said, as long as there's a room or seat available on the train for sale, it can be booked thru AGR for the same number of points as you would have paid 10 months prior! And it doesn't matter if that room or seat is selling for low bucket, high bucket or anywhere in between - it's still the same number of AGR points!

I once had a flight back, but decided the day of the flight to "fly Amtrak", and called AGR that day. I had no problem.


----------



## Notelvis (Apr 25, 2013)

Sounds like the OP would prefer to get a low-bucket return fare spending cash at the last minute and hold on to his AGR points for something grander down the road.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 25, 2013)

Notelvis said:


> Sounds like the OP would prefer to get a low-bucket return fare spending cash at the last minute and hold on to his AGR points for something grander down the road.


I don't read that at all.

For a trip that I'm planning to Chicago in October, I'm running into fares over $600 on the way out. I'm going to use an AGR award out. On the return, the fare is under $300 so I'm going to pay for that trip!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 25, 2013)

Notelvis said:


> Sounds like the OP would prefer to get a low-bucket return fare spending cash at the last minute and hold on to his AGR points for something grander down the road.


That's what it sounds like to me.
I'd book the room on points now, and if prices fall, call and pay cash and *then* cancel the points room.


----------



## pebbleworm (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tips! And yes, I would rather pay low-ish bucket cash and save the points for a bedroom from LAX-NOL and return, but it's good to know that the points can be used even on the departure date. I have a few days of wiggle room, so I'm not too concerned about the train selling out. Roomettes 10 days from now dropped $104.00 last night, so I'll hold out for a while.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2013)

When are you planning your trip, peak or off-peak time?


----------



## pebbleworm (May 10, 2013)

I'm back. I made an AGR reservation a day before travel with no problems. Just be warned, the buying of a ticket with AGR points, or "too close to departure" raises a red flag with the po-po in Reno, so they will try to badger you into letting them search your bags. Just say no!


----------



## the_traveler (May 10, 2013)

It should be the other way. No good drug runner would ever collect or use AGR points! They would buy a last minute one way ticket with cash!


----------

